# R.i.p my baby girl yazmin



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

R.I.P my beautiful yazmin.. mummy will never ever forget you baby girl,
You will always be in my heart, love you loads

Love from mummy jane, shauny,missy & jadeXXXX
My precious princess


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Jane i am sorry for your loss  know how much she meant to you 

R.I.P Yazmin


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks hunnie,

Yeah she was my baby girl):


----------



## ZoeJ (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear this  What happened?


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. R I P little one x


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry to hear that hun  xx


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

*My gorgeous baby girl yazminxx*

Mummy jane... will never stop loving you preciousxxxxx

R.I.P MY PRECIOUS LITTLE GIRLXXX


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

*Happy birthday princess*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY PRECIOUS... PRINCESS YAZMINXX
mummy janes missing you soooo much baby girl, i will never ever forgot you yazmin.. we will be together again 1day!!


lots of love hugs & kisses
mummy jane, shauny,missy & jade


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

very sad


----------

